#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  São fantasia os salários de profissional em informática segundo a Veja?

## jorge

São fantasia os salários de profissional em informática segundo a Veja?


São realidade ou fantasia os salários de profissional em informática que são mostrados no seguinte link originado pela Veja?: 

http://www.tecsoft.softex.br/princip...-seus-salarios

Segundo muitos comentários para esse assunto que foi colocado na Veja, esses salários são fantasia.

Esses salários de profissional em informática que são mostrados pela Veja são realidade ou fantasia?

Os salários do mercado de trabalho de informática do Brasil são salários ruins?
Quais são os valores dos salários do mercado de trabalho de informática do Brasil ?

Se são ruins, os salários de profissional de informática que não trabalha no mercado de trabalho de informática do Brasil, por exemplo, professor de faculdade, são a mesma coisa ou pior do que isso?
Quais são os valores dos salários de profissional de informática que não trabalha no mercado de trabalho de informática do Brasil, por exemplo, professor de faculdade?

----------


## shuttner

São poucas as empresas que vão querer pagar para o profissional trabalhar somente na sua área.
Na grande maioria as empresas contratam uma única pessoa para tomar conta de Banco de Dados, Rede, Desenvolvimento, Suporte Técnico e etc., e paga pouco mais de R$ 2.000,00

----------


## alexrock

Capital e interior são realidades diferentes, ainda mais capital SP e capital outros estados...

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Em se tratando de salários, qualquer profissional é fantasia com excessão dos nossos políticos que tem acima da média mundial. Brasileiro como empregador valoriza a baixa remuneração e baixa produtividade e péssima formação técnica.

----------


## ricromero

> São poucas as empresas que vão querer pagar para o profissional trabalhar somente na sua área.
> Na grande maioria as empresas contratam uma única pessoa para tomar conta de Banco de Dados, Rede, Desenvolvimento, Suporte Técnico e etc., e paga pouco mais de R$ 2.000,00



Talves você esteja falando de empresa minúscula.

Sou administrador de banco de dados trabalhando com Oracle desde.......nem lembro quando.......rsrsrsrsrsrsrs....mas faz bem mais de 15 anos 

E sempre teve nas empresas por onde passei todos os profissionais ai que vc falou na sua dedicado a função.

E honestamente falando, não tenho do que reclamar do salário que recebia ( sim recebia, pois dei um pé na bunda da multinacional que eu trabalhava )

----------


## Super

eu acho baixo o salario de informatica, mas isto porque os proprios profissionais se desvalorizam, o cara me oferece 1.200,00 para tomar conta da rede de uma empresa de medio porte, se eu não aceito vem um outro e aceita sorrindo..

----------


## Viaradiosat

Só para ser responsável técnico do provedor, o CREA impõe que o engenheiro tem que receber 3 salários mínimos da profissão, algo em torno de R$ 2800,00 por 15 horas semanais.
Isso aqui no ES.

----------


## shuttner

> eu acho baixo o salario de informatica, mas isto porque os proprios profissionais se desvalorizam, o cara me oferece 1.200,00 para tomar conta da rede de uma empresa de medio porte, se eu não aceito vem um outro e aceita sorrindo..


Esse é outro problema, oferecem salário baixo, não aceitamos, pois estudamos bastante, fizemos nosso curso superior e vem o joãozinho e aceita, que nem fez nada disso e faz a maior bagunça.
Também que seria válido uma regulamentação na área de TI.
Lembrando que existem profissionais com certificado e outros não.

----------


## 1929

Eu vejo a coisa por outro angulo.
Tem "salários" e "SALÀRIOS".
Tudo vai depender da 'real' capacitação da pessoa.
O que é bom não anda rolando por aí.

E a capacitação não se resume ao conhecimento. Conhecimento se adquire. Mas personalidade para conviver em grupo, dedicação confiança são coisas escassas nos dias de hoje.
Empresa nenhuma vai sair pagando altos salários sem o pretendente demonstrar suas verdadeiras capacidades.
As leis trabalhistas tem os melhores dos propósitos mas a meu ver acaba incentivando só os 'direitos' e não responsabilidades. Este pode ser um dos motivos pelos quais os salários iniciais são tão baixos.

----------


## ricromero

Concordo plenamente Carlos, na empresa que eu chutei e vc sabe muito bem qual que é ela, o conhecimento você ensina para a pessoa.

Porém todas as pessoas que eram contratadas foram "testadas" para que fossem capazes de conviver em grupo, TRABALHAR em grupo, "vestir" a camisa da empresa.

Hoje em dia funcionário que não sabe "TRABALHAR" em grupo e respeitar o próximo já era. Esse faz tudo ai que tanto falam as empresas grandes não querem nem de graça, pois eles não sabe trabalhar em conjunto com outras pessoas, se acham o máximo e desdenham os outros.

Outro ponto, QUALIFICAÇÃO também é muito importante, tem neguinho ai que só por que viu uns vídeos no youtube se acha o AZ do volante.




> Eu vejo a coisa por outro angulo.
> Tem "salários" e "SALÀRIOS".
> Tudo vai depender da 'real' capacitação da pessoa.
> O que é bom não anda rolando por aí.
> 
> E a capacitação não se resume ao conhecimento. Conhecimento se adquire. Mas personalidade para conviver em grupo, dedicação confiança são coisas escassas nos dias de hoje.
> Empresa nenhuma vai sair pagando altos salários sem o pretendente demonstrar suas verdadeiras capacidades.
> As leis trabalhistas tem os melhores dos propósitos mas a meu ver acaba incentivando só os 'direitos' e não responsabilidades. Este pode ser um dos motivos pelos quais os salários iniciais são tão baixos.

----------


## naldo864

salario de 5k hoje em dia e mito ,somente se for o dono da empresa .

----------


## ricromero

> salario de 5k hoje em dia e mito ,somente se for o dono da empresa .



Eu diria que depende muito das suas qualificações.

----------


## tcftelecom

Acho muito complexo esta questão de salários,aqui temos N problemas,desde de convivência em grupo,especialização,estamos buscando um técnico que conheça pelo menos um pouco de roteamento,enlaces,Mikrotik entre outros,salario acima de 3 salários mais plano medico entre outros e o que aparece só tem currículo então vem de encontro que o amigo acima disse,falta qualificação.
Agora é fato não da para pagar um bom salario para quem não sabe nada.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal,

Qualquer empresa no Rio e São Paulo paga mais de 10 mil reais (bruto) para engenheiros com bacharelado e certificações CCIE(R/S,SP,Security).

Então se vocês estão ganhando menos que isso recomendo estudar muito e estudar na area certa. É fato que as certificações Cisco e Juniper tem muito mais valor de mercado do que as certificações da Mikrotik e UBNT. Então eu creio que talvez o que esteja errada sejam as certificações que os senhores estão fazendo.

Obviamente sem pelo menos um Bacharelado (Eng Computação, Ciencia da Comp ou Sistemas de Informação) e certificações de alto nivel em rede como CCIE (Cisco) ganhar mais e 10 mil reais na area de redes é uma raridade.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Apenas para referencia a falta de profissionais altamente qualificados é tão grande que muitas empresas acabam lhe transferindo para o exterior. Obviamente para que isso ocorra você também precisa ser fluente em ingles. O que na nossa area é algo extremamente importante.

----------


## ricromero

Honestamente sem inglês hoje, saia da área de informática.

Toda e qualquer literatura boa hoje é em inglês, primeiro lançam lá e só depois de um bom tempo lançam aqui, ou seja, se você não sabe inglês já perdeu um tempo precioso. 

Outro ponto, é saber escrever....sim....saber escrever o bom e velho português é essencial para todo profissional que almeja um cargo com bom salário.
Várias pessoas vão falar....”Pô, mas não vou fazer redação nem nada”, mas com um salário de 10k você não vai ficar mandando e-mail para a tiazinha do café...e sim para o alto escalão, então....saber escrever é mais que indispensável.




> Apenas para referencia a falta de profissionais altamente qualificados é tão grande que muitas empresas acabam lhe transferindo para o exterior. Obviamente para que isso ocorra você também precisa ser fluente em ingles. O que na nossa area é algo extremamente importante.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Outro ponto importante na area é crie um profile no linkedin eu recebo várias propostas no linkedin e certamente creio que o mesmo pode ocorrer com vocês.

Meu profile no linkedin é https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcusmaciel , vocês podem usar como exemplo para ter uma idéia em como criar o seu.

----------


## emilidani

> São fantasia os salários de profissional em informática segundo a Veja?
> 
> 
> São realidade ou fantasia os salários de profissional em informática que são mostrados no seguinte link originado pela Veja?: 
> 
> http://www.tecsoft.softex.br/princip...-seus-salarios
> 
> Segundo muitos comentários para esse assunto que foi colocado na Veja, esses salários são fantasia.
> 
> ...


Esses salarios são referentes a empresas de grande porte que contratam PROFISSIONAIS mediante seleção. Te garanto que eles ganham esses salarios sim. Porem menos de 10% dos formados (em boas faculdades) cumprem as condiçoes para serem contratados e iniciar carreira.

----------


## naldo864

E nada ricomero vc ta no Brasil que a presidente e a Dilma e que 90% das empresas de informatica pagam menos de 1k .
Tem um monte de programadores bons que eu conheço preferem trabalhar por conta do que trabalhar em uma empresa .
Salario de 10k no Brasil só se for parente do dono 
Já trabalhei em muitas empresas e confirmei pessoalmente que geralmente quem esta lá em cima ganhando 10k e sempre incompetente e só ta lá por puxa o saco de alguem,e parente de alguem ou realmente 1% e por mérito.

Vcs realmente moram no mesmo pais que eu?

----------


## ricromero

Naldo, não é por que tenho uma jumenta como presidente que tenho que me igualar a ela "me rebaixando para ser mais exato".

Sempre quero mais, e nunca menos. Se fosse para me contentar com pouco viveria em Cuba, que lá eles aceitam qualquer merda que o governo provê.  :Smile: 

Me especializei em Banco de Dados justamente por causa dos altos salários. E também sempre atuei em consultoria por causa disso.

O que vejo é uma prostituição na área isso sim, tem neguinho ai que sequer sabe soletrar "paralelepípedo" e quer ganhar 5k por mês, para esses ai metade de um salário mínimo é muito e deixo eles viverem do bolsa família. Por que para viver de migalha, não me agrada nem um pouco.

Se especializar, estudar, ralar, aguentar diretor te cobrando, ter seu celular tocando durante a madrugada inteira por que aconteceu isso ou aquilo, vê se "muitos" vão querer....vão nada....neguinho hoje só quer salário....quando a empresa começa a apertar eles espanam.




> E nada ricomero vc ta no Brasil que a presidente e a Dilma e que 90% das empresas de informatica pagam menos de 1k .
> Tem um monte de programadores bons que eu conheço preferem trabalhar por conta do que trabalhar em uma empresa .
> Salario de 10k no Brasil só se for parente do dono 
> Já trabalhei em muitas empresas e confirmei pessoalmente que geralmente quem esta lá em cima ganhando 10k e sempre incompetente e só ta lá por puxa o saco de alguem,e parente de alguem ou realmente 1% e por mérito.
> 
> Vcs realmente moram no mesmo pais que eu?

----------


## naldo864

> Naldo, não é por que tenho uma jumenta como presidente que tenho que me igualar a ela "me rebaixando para ser mais exato".
> 
> Sempre quero mais, e nunca menos. Se fosse para me contentar com pouco viveria em Cuba, que lá eles aceitam qualquer merda que o governo provê. 
> 
> Me especializei em Banco de Dados justamente por causa dos altos salários. E também sempre atuei em consultoria por causa disso.
> 
> O que vejo é uma prostituição na área isso sim, tem neguinho ai que sequer sabe soletrar "paralelepípedo" e quer ganhar 5k por mês, para esses ai metade de um salário mínimo é muito e deixo eles viverem do bolsa família. Por que para viver de migalha, não me agrada nem um pouco.
> 
> Se especializar, estudar, ralar, aguentar diretor te cobrando, ter seu celular tocando durante a madrugada inteira por que aconteceu isso ou aquilo, vê se "muitos" vão querer....vão nada....neguinho hoje só quer salário....quando a empresa começa a apertar eles espanam.


kkkkk otimo e mas ou menos por ai que a banda toca kkkkkkk.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*naldo864* me perdoe mas se você seguir as dicas que eu dei eu lhe garanto que você vai ganhar mais de 10 mil por mes no rio e sao paulo. Não posso garantir em outras cidades mas rio e sao paulo eu lhe garanto.

A maioria dos meus amigos de trabalho ganham mais de 10 mil reais por mes então posso lhe garantir que com as qualificacoes que lhe informei (bacharelado, certificacoes CCIE cisco, ingles fluente) é certeza que voce irá ganhar mais de 10 mil no rio e sampa.

----------


## naldo864

direi masss logicamente um bom salario e o que todo profissional almeja durante a vida .
se eu tivesse nascido hoje e tivesse 15 anos com todas as ferramentas que existem hoje em dia de aprendizado e logico eu criei um circo em que sou o ator principal como pai de familia (veja bem sou o apresentador e não o palhaço ....apesar de ser pai e palhaço e bem parecido ).
mass se fosse hoje eu seria um programador bem melhor por motivo de existir internet e aonde buscar conteudo de aprendizado .mas não eu tinha que ter nascido em 73 e ter 15 anos em 1980e bolinhas quando não existia nada so existia cobol 16 bits e basic windos so depos de uns anos com o 3.11 e depos em quase 1999 que eu fui conhecer o ruindows 95 com um pentim 386 ai que odio so de lembrar daquele pc kkkk.

mas ai foi melhorando a gente conheceu a internet discada afffff 32k com muita sorte e se a telefonica deixar voce usar .
pela bagagem que tenho que não e muita eu acho que eu devia pelo menos ganhar 3k mas ta dificil o provedor de acesso que trabalho erguemos do zero e e logico tem potencial e posso chegar a estes numeros ou ate mas se nenhum cliente me matar de raiva antes .
estudo e realmente a chave ,mas para os meninos de hoje em dia para raposas velhas iguais a min tenho que me valer de inteligencia .
e acho que estamos no caminho certo .cuidado com o coração pessoal .

(quem se lembra da revista input que eu comprava todo mes na banca de jornal ..era muito legal e a revista pc e cia a qual li desde a promeira edição ,ainda tenho muito lenha pra queimar)

----------


## alexrock

> Honestamente sem inglês hoje, saia da área de informática.
> Toda e qualquer literatura boa hoje é em inglês, primeiro lançam lá e só depois de um bom tempo lançam aqui, ou seja, se você não sabe inglês já perdeu um tempo precioso. 
> Outro ponto, é saber escrever....sim....saber escrever o bom e velho português é essencial para todo profissional que almeja um cargo com bom salário.


Isso é tenso hoje em dia (reflexo dos ótimos investimento em educação feitos no passado) as vezes leio 3 vezes pra consegui "tentar" entender o que o ser escreveu...

----------


## ricromero

> Isso é tenso hoje em dia (reflexo dos ótimos investimento em educação feitos no passado) as vezes leio 3 vezes pra consegui "tentar" entender o que o ser escreveu...



Alex, não é só falta de investimento não, estudei a vida inteira em escola pública e nem por isso virei semianalfabeto.

Fora os preguiçosos que sequer fazem uma pesquisa, e já querem a receita de bolo. Você dar um "norte" para uma pessoa ainda vá lá, mas ensinar do nada ai já é demais.

Os jovens de hoje na sua GRANDE maioria ou são disléxicos ou são semianalfabetos e acham que está tudo bem. Por que convenhamos escrever "encinar" é de acabar com o "Urélio"......rsrsrsrsrsrs

----------


## Carlosaps

> Só para ser responsável técnico do provedor, o CREA impõe que o engenheiro tem que receber 3 salários mínimos da profissão, algo em torno de R$ 2800,00 por 15 horas semanais.
> Isso aqui no ES.


Infelizmente informática é uma área muito prostituída e sem leis favoráveis para quem se gradua ou especializa na área.
Pra se ter uma idéia olha ai o caso do CREA "defender" o ganha pão do engenheiro. Olha a OAB defendendo seus advogados.
Os conselhos de medicina deixam alguém que não é médico formado exercer a profissão?
Porque na informática não é assim?????
Qualquer um formata um computador e já sai falando que é técnico cobrando 10,00 pelo serviço.

Na minha opinião o que falta aqui no Brasil(ALÉM DA MELHOR QUALIFICAÇÃO), são regras e regulamentos para os profissionais de TI.

----------


## ricromero

Concordo que uma "entidade de classe" ajudaria muito, mas também deixaria vários desempregados na área de informática.

Mas também separaria o joio do trigo.




> Infelizmente informática é uma área muito prostituída e sem leis favoráveis para quem se gradua ou especializa na área.
> Pra se ter uma idéia olha ai o caso do CREA "defender" o ganha pão do engenheiro. Olha a OAB defendendo seus advogados.
> Os conselhos de medicina deixam alguém que não é médico formado exercer a profissão?
> Porque na informática não é assim?????
> Qualquer um formata um computador e já sai falando que é técnico cobrando 10,00 pelo serviço.
> 
> Na minha opinião o que falta aqui no Brasil(ALÉM DA MELHOR QUALIFICAÇÃO), são regras e regulamentos para os profissionais de TI.

----------


## shuttner

Também concordo com uma regulamentação, mas para os que já trabalham possam continuar.
Já existe uma idéia assim, mas até agora sem um resultado de aprovação, que acho que merece uma boa análise sobre isso.

----------


## naldo864

> Infelizmente informática é uma área muito prostituída e sem leis favoráveis para quem se gradua ou especializa na área.
> Pra se ter uma idéia olha ai o caso do CREA "defender" o ganha pão do engenheiro. Olha a OAB defendendo seus advogados.
> Os conselhos de medicina deixam alguém que não é médico formado exercer a profissão?
> Porque na informática não é assim?????
> Qualquer um formata um computador e já sai falando que é técnico cobrando 10,00 pelo serviço.
> 
> Na minha opinião o que falta aqui no Brasil(ALÉM DA MELHOR QUALIFICAÇÃO), são regras e regulamentos para os profissionais de TI.


ai e verdade o que eu conheço de tecnico que so aprendeu a formatar o pc e sai por ai abrindo oficina falando que e o fodão não ta escrito e agora os usuarios de telefones android perdem a senha e o tecnico so para resetar cobram 80 pila pra fazer eita brasil ....

acho que vou voltar a dormir ja to cansado .

----------


## alexrock

> Alex, não é só falta de investimento não, estudei a vida inteira em escola pública e nem por isso virei semianalfabeto.


Os investimento que quis dizer são governamentais, é fato que a escola foi sucateada nos últimos anos. Terminei o ensino médio em 94 (engatei um técnico em telecomunicações) depois mais recentemente um superior e uma especialização. Exceto pela especialização toda minha vida estudei em escolas públicas, incluindo o técnico e superior. Inclusive trabalhei nessa mesma instituição superior pública, e a cada ano, era notável a má formação básica dos alunos ingressantes.
Claro que o aluno também faz a escola, mas converse com qualquer professor de qualquer nível e verá como a coisa está feia.

----------


## mkre0

Antes de montar meu provedor eu era atendente em um supermercado ganhava 1 salario minimo. Decidi montar um provedor para complementar a renda, fui investindo nele, até que eu já não precisava mais trabalhar como atendente. Quando o provedor já estava um pouco firme parei de investir nele e decidi usar o que ganhava com ele para investir em outra coisa, por incentivo de meus familiares decidi investir em uma faculdade de Eng. Civil (5 anos de sufoco  :Frown: ). 6 messes depois de terminar o curso já estava com emprego publico estável, percebi que a cidade estava crescendo (mais casas, lojas, infraestrutura) e abri uma construtora, só com o programa "Minha casa minha vida" eu ganho pelo menos 10 vezes mais que com o provedor.

Se vc se acha explorado em profissão, verifique a possibilidade de escolher uma nova, não se acomode e invista em uma formação melhor.

----------


## biohazzard

Certificação Mikrotik e Ubnt, para o mercador corporativo não tem valor nenhum! certificações Cisco e Juniper, EMC², Oracle.

----------


## fmcjunior

Salário tem a ver com o conhecimento, somente 3 em cada 10 vagas são preenchidas, mas fato é como um rapaz que eu estava preparando na minha empresa, entrou como serviços gerais, com oito meses queria mudar de função meu contador estava por perto na hora que ele falou nisso, ele queria virar técnico, meu contador só perguntou que curso técnico ele fez pra ser técnico, isso resume, a maioria de nos administra uma rede e acha que por causa disso é administrador de rede, querer ou ter vontade ser de ser não torna você, estudar e ser formar sim. Eu mesmo to cansado de pagar pra literalmente o cara aprender.

----------


## oracl3

Pura fantasia,

Já trabalhei em várias empresas e olha que foram muitas ao longo dos meus 10 anos na área de tecnologia da informação.

Para se ter uma ideia a ultima empresa que trabalhei, um data center muito conhecido no rio de janeiro, o salario de um operador de data center R$ 1.080,00, analista de suporte técnico linux R$ 1.200,00,

Salario esse sem os descontos de passagem e INSS. recebendo liquido 850,00 reais

Fazendo metas que nunca recebi um centavo por ter feito.
resumindo trabalhei de graça.

Agora você me pergunta um analista de suporte técnico linux centralizado atendendo chamado em vários servidores de varias empresas diferentes.
Ganhar R$ 1.200,00 reais não acha pouco?

Quanto tempo perdemos de nossa vida adquirindo cada vez mais conhecimento e mas conhecimento.

Aonde hoje em dia um frentista de posto de gasolina ganha 1.000 reais, um padeiro, etc, etc, ganham 1.000,00 reais

Ai você me fala que com certificações eu irei ganhar mais.

Mentira hoje em dia todas as empresas de telecomunicações terceirizam o serviço.
Pagando salários para analista de rede cisco 1.400 reais.

Infelizmente mais ja não vejo mais melhoria de salario para pessoas que buscam trabalhar na área de TI.

todas as empresas, todas elas pagam mau.

Enquanto o sindicado dos funcionários cagarem para nos o salario vai ser esse.
Por que as empresas sempre molham a mão do sindicado e eles nadam fazem por nos.

Todos os cargos na área de TI não são regulamentados.
Onde você acha um analista ganhando 3.000 reais do outro lado da rua você acha um analista com as mesmas qualificações ganhando 1,000 reais.

Infelizmente essa é a realidade

Por isso procure montar seu próprio negocio. sonhe e nunca desista.

----------


## oracl3

> Outro ponto importante na area é crie um profile no linkedin eu recebo várias propostas no linkedin e certamente creio que o mesmo pode ocorrer com vocês.
> 
> Meu profile no linkedin é https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcusmaciel , vocês podem usar como exemplo para ter uma idéia em como criar o seu.


MarcusMaciel,


Me fala o nome dessa empresa?
Essa empresa que você menciona não existe, ainda mais no rio de janeiro.


Vi seu perfil no linkedin e trabalhar na Arbor Networks. vi que conhece uma pessoa que tambem conheço o Alessandro Martins.


Agora pergunta para ele te falar o salario do pessoal do suporte tecnico na empresa que o Alessandro trabalhar.


Ah tem outro amigo meu que você conhece o Alessander Oliveira conheci ele na NQT, pergunta a ele como anda a area de TI no rio de janiero.


te falo isso por que também trabalhei nessa empresa.


Um data center que atende vários clientes e viu que é mais rentável ter um analista centralizado atendendo vários clientes pagando 1.200 reais


Esse mesmo analista faria suporte nível 3 ganhando mais em outras empresas mais simplesmente o ITIL com as centralizações acabou, resumindo destruiu com o salario de qualquer funcionário na área de TI.


quer trabalhar na área de TI, seja gestor só manda, não requer nenhum conhecimento e ganha muito bem.

----------


## naldo864

> Certificação Mikrotik e Ubnt, para o mercador corporativo não tem valor nenhum! certificações Cisco e Juniper, EMC², Oraclepara .



isto e verdade para o mercado corporativo ubnt e mikrotik não existe .

----------


## naldo864

> Pura fantasia,
> 
> Já trabalhei em várias empresas e olha que foram muitas ao longo dos meus 10 anos na área de tecnologia da informação.
> 
> Para se ter uma ideia a ultima empresa que trabalhei, um data center muito conhecido no rio de janeiro, o salario de um operador de data center R$ 1.080,00, analista de suporte técnico linux R$ 1.200,00,
> 
> Salario esse sem os descontos de passagem e INSS. recebendo liquido 850,00 reais
> 
> Fazendo metas que nunca recebi um centavo por ter feito.
> ...


eu concordo e assino embaixo e logico tem sim quem ganha 10k por mes e fes muitas certificações e realmente merece ganhar este salario .
mas acho injusto por que existem muitos tecnicos que são realmente bom tecnicos tambem fizeram muitos cursos e treinamentos e realmente entendem o que fazem que e seu caso mas acabam caindo para trabalhar em empresas que se dizem grandes mas so querem sugar seu conhecimento pelo valor de [email protected]#da.
se o tecnico realmente não trabalhar por conta não ganha nada e quem ganha seus 10 k tem que botar a orelha de molho por que se sair para aranjar outra vaga neste mesmo valor vai se dificil eim e perigoso entrar em depressão .

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*oracl3*; e @*naldo864*;

Vocês leram o que eu escrevi ? Se vocês conhecem qualquer pessoa que tenha Bacharelado em Eng Computação, Ciencia da Computação ou Sistemas de informação e tenha Certificações CCIE em Routing and Switching, Service Provider e Security pode me enviar o curriculum que eu lhe garanto que arrumo um emprego pagando mais de 10 mil reais na carteira CLT.

Obviamente isso é hoje não sei como vai estar o mercado daqui uns 2 anos, mas hoje eu lhe garanto que qualquer um com as qualificações que citei acima ganha mais de 10 mil reais.

Sendo assim me perdoe, mas se você não conhece ninguém que ganhe mais que 10 mil reais é por que a pessoa não tem a qualificação que eu citei inicialmente.

----------


## naldo864

> @*oracl3*; e @*naldo864*;
> 
> Vocês leram o que eu escrevi ? Se vocês conhecem qualquer pessoa que tenha Bacharelado em Eng Computação, Ciencia da Computação ou Sistemas de informação e tenha Certificações CCIE em Routing and Switching, Service Provider e Security pode me enviar o curriculum que eu lhe garanto que arrumo um emprego pagando mais de 10 mil reais na carteira CLT.
> 
> Obviamente isso é hoje não sei como vai estar o mercado daqui uns 2 anos, mas hoje eu lhe garanto que qualquer um com as qualificações que citei acima ganha mais de 10 mil reais.
> 
> Sendo assim me perdoe, mas se você não conhece ninguém que ganhe mais que 10 mil reais é por que a pessoa não tem a qualificação que eu citei inicialmente.



calma meu amigo marcos kkk eu entendi o que voce disse e que realmente a pessoa com este conhecimento todo realmente merece ganhar 10k ,massssss no geral se ele não der sorte acaba tendo que trabalhar ganhando quase nada .
eu mesmo conheço garis que são professores formados ,e outro que sabem falar e escrever ingles muito melhor que eu mas a vida não sorriu para eles .

----------


## Super

> Pura fantasia,
> 
> Já trabalhei em várias empresas e olha que foram muitas ao longo dos meus 10 anos na área de tecnologia da informação.
> 
> Para se ter uma ideia a ultima empresa que trabalhei, um data center muito conhecido no rio de janeiro, o salario de um operador de data center R$ 1.080,00, analista de suporte técnico linux R$ 1.200,00,
> 
> Salario esse sem os descontos de passagem e INSS. recebendo liquido 850,00 reais
> 
> Fazendo metas que nunca recebi um centavo por ter feito.
> ...



tambem concordo, pode ate ter alguem ganhando bem mas são casos isolados porque no geral a coisa e *desanimadora,* e muitas vezes os profissionais tem que aceitar pois se ele corre pra outra empresa pode ficar ate pior.

----------


## biohazzard

> @*oracl3*; e @*naldo864*;
> 
> Vocês leram o que eu escrevi ? Se vocês conhecem qualquer pessoa que tenha Bacharelado em Eng Computação, Ciencia da Computação ou Sistemas de informação e tenha Certificações CCIE em Routing and Switching, Service Provider e Security pode me enviar o curriculum que eu lhe garanto que arrumo um emprego pagando mais de 10 mil reais na carteira CLT.
> 
> Obviamente isso é hoje não sei como vai estar o mercado daqui uns 2 anos, mas hoje eu lhe garanto que qualquer um com as qualificações que citei acima ganha mais de 10 mil reais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beleza, me passa seu e-mail pois tenho Bacharelado em sistema, Certificações JAVA, CCNA, JUNIPER, e não conheço ninguém que não seja da área de Banco de dados ou segurança que ganhe este valor, sabe para qual ambiente estou orientando meus estudos, Gestão, ano que vem MBA na fundação Getúlio Vargas, e voltar mais para o ambiente acadêmico, empresas não pagam isto, e quando paga vc não tem tempo para usufruir do que ganha, pois é apenas um ativo da empresa.
Sabe por que parei de ficar correndo atras de certificações, ela tem prazo de validade, seu conhecimento é valido somente por 2 anos, depois disto você já não esta qualificado.
São caras, e quase sempre não justifica o investimento. De todas a ccna a mais básica é que me garante meus ganhos, por que sou prestador de serviço. Porem eu nunca fui tentado pelo salario, mas pelos desafios.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Beleza, me passa seu e-mail pois tenho Bacharelado em sistema, Certificações JAVA, CCNA, JUNIPER, e não conheço ninguém que não seja da área de Banco de dados ou segurança que ganhe este valor, sabe para qual ambiente estou orientando meus estudos, Gestão, ano que vem MBA na fundação Getúlio Vargas, e voltar mais para o ambiente acadêmico, empresas não pagam isto, e quando paga vc não tem tempo para usufruir do que ganha, pois é apenas um ativo da empresa.


 @*biohazzard*,

me perdoe mas você leu oq eu escrevi ? eu disse CCIE em Routing and Switching, Service Provider e Security, já que voce tem conhecimento em juniper JNCIE em Routing and Switching, Service Provider e Security tambem serve. Você tem bacharelado e estas certificações ? Se sim pode me mandar uma mensagem privada que eu lhe garanto que eu arrumo.

Me perdoe mas eu fui bem especifico e CCNA esta bem longe da realidade de um CCIE em Routing and Switching, Service Provider e Security

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> tambem concordo, pode ate ter alguem ganhando bem mas são casos isolados porque no geral a coisa e *desanimadora,* e muitas vezes os profissionais tem que aceitar pois se ele corre pra outra empresa pode ficar ate pior.



Eu não concordo,

Acho que todos podem ganhar bem o problema é que muitos querem que o dinheiro caia do céu sem correr atrás.

Eu faço entrevistas diariamente para empresa que trabalho com salários acima de 10 mil reais e infelizmente não conseguimos contratar exatamente por falta de qualificação.

Obviamente o mais basico de todos é Ingles fluente, sem isso no nosso mercado de trabalho é impossível trabalhar.

Bacharelado em Eng Computação, Ciencia da Computação ou Sistemas de informação 

Certificações CCIE em Routing and Switching, Service Provider e Security

Esta é a receita para mais de 10 mil reais.

Agora se você tem ingles fluente , bacharelado e certificacoes tipo CCNP você certamente consegue empregos que paguem 5 mil reais.

----------


## biohazzard

vc não leu aparte que eu afirmo que certificações é apenas uma fabrica, parei quando investir na graduação, e MBA, foi comprovador ser melhor que puro técnico. Técnico é pau mandado de empresa! pode ganha 1 Milhão mas não deixa de ser um pau mandado. E que vou para a parte acadêmica, não perco tempo indo atras de empresas. PRESTO SERVIÇO para grande clientes. e estou satisfeito.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> vc não leu aparte que eu afirmo que certificações é apenas uma fabrica, parei quando investir na graduação, e MBA, foi comprovador ser melhor que puro técnico. Técnico é pau mandado de empresa! pode ganha 1 Milhão mas não deixa de ser um pau mandado. E que vou para a parte acadêmica, não perco tempo indo atras de empresas. PRESTO SERVIÇO para grande clientes. e estou satisfeito.



Eu estou lhe afirmando que não é uma fábrica, tanto que estou lhe afirmando que entrevisto pessoas para salários superiores a 10 mil reais com as qualificações que informei.

Concordo que um técnico nunca será rico, porém nada impede que ganhe salários superiores a 10 mil reais com as qualificações que informei no dia de hoje.

Não sei como será em 2 anos, mas HOJE eu lhe garanto que com as qualificações que informei a pessoa consegue facilmente salários superiores a 10 mil reais.

Me perdoe se você não concorda com isso, mas procure se informar com qualquer pessoa que tenha as qualificações que eu falei se eles não ganham mais de 10 mil e caso encontre alguém que não ganhe, como lhe disse, me envie o curriculum que eu lhe garanto que arrumo algo melhor.

E por favor não confunda as coisas, eu fui bem especifico nas qualificações que o mercado pede e quanto o mercado paga para essas qualificações, caso a pessoa não ganhe o que estou falando é por que não atende todas as qualificações que informei.

----------


## fmcjunior

Minha família todo é do interior do rio, quando chegamos em Roraima, chegamos ferrados, tivemos que lavar banheiro, eu ganhava dinheiro pintando bicicleta, minha irmã estudava de noite e trabalha sempre se esforçava muito nos estudos hoje ela é chefe de gabinete, nessa curta descrição parece que durou pouco tempo mas isso tem quase 25 anos ela na deve ter uns 8 de chefe, todo esse tempo ela estudou e chegou ao ponto de ser imprescindível, trocaram o desembargador e ela continuou, pq? O que mais vejo nas empresa é funcionários sem compromisso vão lá batem o ponto e só.
Como ouvi dentro de minha própria e empresa que o problema de dinheiro era meu, ela tava se lascando pra empresa, nunca vi um bom funcionário ser demitido por corte de custo, sempre que um bom funcionário pede pra sair o chefe fãs de tudo que pode pra ele ficar, eu tenho um funcionário que começou com ganhando pouco ta crescendo e hoje já ganha 50% a mais do que começou,
Minha meta e pagar 3 vezes, mas fato é que vou pagar no final das contas 5 vezes com impostos e encargos, outra coisa que impede salários autos o acerto de contas tem ideia quanto é isso pra uma empresa?

----------


## emilidani

> Beleza, me passa seu e-mail pois tenho Bacharelado em sistema, Certificações JAVA, CCNA, JUNIPER, e não conheço ninguém que não seja da área de Banco de dados ou segurança que ganhe este valor, sabe para qual ambiente estou orientando meus estudos, Gestão, ano que vem MBA na fundação Getúlio Vargas, e voltar mais para o ambiente acadêmico, empresas não pagam isto, e quando paga vc não tem tempo para usufruir do que ganha, pois é apenas um ativo da empresa.
> Sabe por que parei de ficar correndo atras de certificações, ela tem prazo de validade, seu conhecimento é valido somente por 2 anos, depois disto você já não esta qualificado.
> São caras, e quase sempre não justifica o investimento. De todas a ccna a mais básica é que me garante meus ganhos, por que sou prestador de serviço. Porem eu nunca fui tentado pelo salario, mas pelos desafios.



Amigo vou le dar uma dica profissional. Tenho mais de 30 anos no mercado . O conhecimento que o Sr detenta não é o mais importante na contratação do profissional. O mais importante é a titude perante o compromisso vai assumir se contratado. AS empresas nao querem "Genios" (bom quase todos os que tem esse comportamento) querem pessoas dedicadas. 

Alguns nacemos para ter pasciencia e ir ganhando curriculo e prestigio no mercado empresarial e outros não. Nao tem nada de ruim voce nao ser qualificado para uma grande empresa!!! Porem nao pode por a todos no mesmo saco. Ha profissionais e profissionais.

Aleksandar Mandic, era tecnico (é continua sendo) , devido a essa qualificação nao conseguia promoção na Ericson pois nao era engenheiro. Como nao tinha cargo de chefia se retirava todos os dias no horario de saida e tinha tempo susficiente para montar uns dos primeiros provedores de Internet do Brasil (BBS naquele tempo) . Com os anos vendeu para uma grande empresa multinacional e ficou milhonario!!!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Certificação Mikrotik Ubiquiti não servem para nada... conheço pessoas que ficam 'arrotando' aqui no fórum e em comunidades do facebook, a assinatura das pessoas cheias de "MTCNA, MTC*..." e não sabem mais do que meia dúzia de coisas... (que aprenderam com receita de bolo aqui do fórum ou no google).


O salário e o acumulo de funções está diretamente ligado a região, porte da empresa e o principal, custo de vida da cidade em que se mora.

Tenho um amigo que ganhava 5.000 em uma cidade, e pediu transferência para outra cidade pra ganhar 3.000 .. ele diz que consegue fazer mais coisas com 3.000 na cidade atual do que com os 5.000 na outra cidade.


Certificações CCIE, JNCIE, etc.. são bases para salário, ao contrario de certificações Mikrotik e Ubiquiti que são apenas para conhecimento (treinamento) e não garantem muita coisa.

Já vi certificados MTCRE cagarem (literalmente) em uma rede de médio porte...

Não fiz a critica a nenhuma autoridade de certificação nem aos produtos (que inclusive uso). Mas apenas mostrei a visão que o mercado de TI tem com estas certificações.


E eu, aqui, prefiro um colaborador que tenha vontade de aprender e ser responsável do que um "vida-loka" com todas as certificações possíveis (e vícios também).

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Isso é algo que falo a muito tempo... Pode até ser quem um dia Certificacoes Mikrotik e UBNT vão ter valor de mercado.

Mas hoje o mercado que paga bem só reconhece Cisco e Juniper e mesmo assim CCIE e JNCIE ou seja CCNA, JNCA nao servem pra nada..

----------


## ricromero

> Isso é algo que falo a muito tempo... Pode até ser quem um dia Certificacoes Mikrotik e UBNT vão ter valor de mercado.
> 
> Mas hoje o mercado que paga bem só reconhece Cisco e Juniper e mesmo assim CCIE e JNCIE ou seja CCNA, JNCA nao servem pra nada..



Adiciona nessa listagem também, ORACLE.

----------


## ricromero

> E a LPI, entra nessa?



Artur, não conheço nenhum certificado Linux com salário na casa do 10k

----------


## mkre0

> Pelo visto para passar dos R$:10.000,00 tem que virar político, nem PM tá passando de R$:2.000,00 :P


Não precisa ser politico para mamar nas tetas das contas publicas. Basta só ficar de olho nas oportunidades que surgem ao seu redor e de vez em quando abrir mão do "Correto".

----------


## oracl3

> Esse é outro problema, oferecem salário baixo, não aceitamos, pois estudamos bastante, fizemos nosso curso superior e vem o joãozinho e aceita, que nem fez nada disso e faz a maior bagunça.
> Também que seria válido uma regulamentação na área de TI.
> Lembrando que existem profissionais com certificado e outros não.



Tudo o que mais gostaria que a área de TI fosse regulamentada igual a todas as outras profissões.

Assim não teria mais essa desvalorização pois se o salario de analista é R$ 1.600,00 é 1.600,00.

Assim o governo também ganharia na arrecadação pois o desconto seria maior.

Pois os lucros em grandes empresas são muito acima do que pagam para um funcionário.

----------


## naldo864

Roteamento e muito importante em matéria disto cisco e juniper são o s melhores mas mk e UBNT e o que move o Brasil .

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> Roteamento e muito importante em matéria disto cisco e juniper são o s melhores mas mk e UBNT e o que move o Brasil .


Move os provedores pequenos. Os grandes que brincam com 5G pra cima estão todos com Cisco e Juniper.

Talvez umas poucas excessões. @*alexandrecorrea* talvez esteja nessas excessões

----------


## vitorfagundes

> Move os provedores pequenos. Os grandes que brincam com 5G pra cima estão todos com Cisco e Juniper.
> 
> Talvez umas poucas excessões. @*alexandrecorrea* talvez esteja nessas excessões


-----------
Não seria 4G pois a previsão de entrada da 5G seja entre 2019-2020?
Cisco, Juniper, Oracle, Avaya, Fujitsu, NEC, NSN ... com certeza movem os principais

----------


## MarcusMaciel

@*vitorfagundes* estou falando 5Gbps de link não da tecnologia 5G mobile hahahaha  :Smile:

----------


## naldo864

Mas o mundo aqui embaixo realmente esta funcionando com UBNT e mk entao não posso falar mal .

----------


## vitorfagundes

> @*vitorfagundes* estou falando 5Gbps de link não da tecnologia 5G mobile hahahaha


-----------
Sorry!

Sim as grandes possuem contrato com a Level 3, Globenet ou possuem a rede submarina própria como é o caso do Grupo TELMEX.
Se não me engano de todas a OI é a que têm a melhor infraestrutura!

----------


## oracl3

> Move os provedores pequenos. Os grandes que brincam com 5G pra cima estão todos com Cisco e Juniper.
> 
> Talvez umas poucas excessões. @*alexandrecorrea* talvez esteja nessas excessões



Estamos fugindo do tópico,

Pois no inicio do post estamos falando de salario.

Todos nos aqui entendemos que as certificações são necessárias e as grandes empresas pedem certificações. sendo que mesmo pedindo pagam um salario baixo.

Esse é o foco do post, a ilusão dos salários na área de TI.

MarcusMaciel,

Conheço data center trabalhando com SMC, edge core, etc. switchs que perdem gerencia com maior frequência e são utilizados em clientes com alto fluxo de dados.

Vou ser sincero entre trabalhar como analista e ganhar pouco prefiro eu continuar com meu provedor de internet, minha rede é toda cisco para a camada de enlace, e uso roteadores da mikrotik pois com a integração ao radius gera as queue automática de velocidade para meu clientes.

Minha estrutura de servidores é 1.000 vezes melhor que de muitas empresas.

Possuo Servidor Debian com tac_plus para integração aos switchs e roteadores Cisco utilizando o protocolo TACACS+ para implementação integralmente as funções de AAA nos equipamentos.

Servidor Debian com freeradius e MySQL para integração aos equipamentos MikroTik utilizando o protocolo RADIUS para implementação integralmente as funções de PPPoE Server utilizando o protocolo PAP, CHAP e EAP para autenticação das conexões dos clientes e controle de banda.

Servidor Debian com Zabbix, PostgreSQL / MySQL, Apache e PHP para monitoração dos ativos de rede, Servidor utilizando Cisco MIBs a fim de recolher os objectos desejados no MIB para suporte ao protocolo SNMP, monitoração de interface, processamento, fluxo de dados Download e Upload entre outros.

Servidor Debian com rSyslog e LogAnalyzer

Servidor IP-PBX Elastix

Servidor Debin com Fail2ban + iptables + rsyslog integrado ao mikrotik

Tudo dentro de duas maquinas rodando Hyper-V

Faço master replicação dos servidores MySQL

Minha rede possui integração das VLAN criadas nos mikrotik com meus Switchs da cisco.

Toda a rede em OSPF e implementei mpls para alguns clientes.


Fui desligado no dia 11 de julho de 2014, motivo não comprometimento. 

Agora me fala quem vai se comprometido com uma empresa que paga um salario de 800 reais a um funcionário.

Prefiro eu manter minha estrutura e ganhar meus 1.200 que é o que ganho fazendo tudo sozinho e administro tudo pelo celular.

Achei a melhor coisa do mundo o governo ter dado a oportunidade e diminuído o valor da SCM.
Pois já que possuo o conhecimento e montei meu próprio negocio.

Agora o governo poderia regulamentar a área de TI, como funciona em outras áreas.

Motorista de Ônibus, etc etc, todos possuem salários fixos. você não ver uma empresa pagando mais que a outra se o salario é 2.000,00 vai ser 2,000,00 para todas as outras.

Agora querer um profissional com todo o conhecimento e pagar 800 reais é sacanagem.

*Me fala ai o que vocês acham se trabalhassem nessa empresa.*

----------


## oracl3

> -----------
> Não seria 4G pois a previsão de entrada da 5G seja entre 2019-2020?
> Cisco, Juniper, Oracle, Avaya, Fujitsu, NEC, NSN ... com certeza movem os principais



Amigo trabalhei na Oi na sala técnica administrando as URAs nuance da Oi que são integradas ao DAC Avaya e conheço muitos analista Avaya com certificações paga pela empresa ganhando 1.500 reais.

Agora procura o valor real de um analista Avaya no mercado vai ver que o valor é muito diferente desse pago pela empresa.

Fui atender um cliente em Icarai e encontrei esse meu amigo, ele entrou com processo pois ganhava 1.500,00 reais e provou que o salario era incompativel pelo cargo que ele executava.

Sabe quanto ganhou?

R$ 150 mil pois trabalhou 7 anos exercendo a função de analista avaya ganhando 1.500,00 reais

Eu mesmo na antiga empresa fazia metas solicitadas e nunca ganhei um centavo pelo trabalho, o que mais me revoltava era ver os contratos dessa empresa com os clientes e a empresa fazer questão de pagar uma meta de 350,00 reais o que me ajudaria e muito com os 800 reais que ganhava.

liquido eu receberia um salario de 1150,00 o que eu acho que já me ajudaria, já que possuo um provedor de internet de pequeno porte.

Agora fazer o serviço e não receber nenhum centavo e a empresa com cada contrato cobrando 50 mil dependendo do cliente.

Ta de sacanagem nê.

Essa é a realidade e ainda o gestor querer me ofender por que eu não era comprometido.
Quer um funcionário com maior potência e pagando *800 reais.*

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Sabe qual a diferença @*oracl3* ?? Avaya, Juniper, Cisco, Edge Core, Ruckus, Harris (agora Aviat), enfim.. marcas tidas como "caras" ...

é o suporte !!

Erro e bug todos tem, o que acontece é que estas renomadas empresas dão o suporte necessário com urgência ou te informam a forma de contornar até sair um patch.

Mikrotik e o bugOS tem bug conhecido e eles não estão nem ai.. e te insultam, todos nervosinhos quando você cobra isso deles, lembre-se, você pagou pela licença, não é software gratuito.. eles tem por obrigação dar suporte e correções, mas isto não acontece. Lançaram a CCR na 'sangria desatada' e até hoje é puro bug, um hardware bem bom, que o software bugado não permite seu uso total... A UBNT foi mais esperta, pegou um sistema maduro (Vyatta agora VyOS) colocou suas modificações, inclusive CONTRATOU os desenvolvedores do Vyatta, para manterem o EdgeOS, a Edge Router Lite 3 que tenho para testes passou mais de 1 milhão de pacotes por segundo, enquanto a CCR chegou a travar o display LCD externo.. 

Eu gostaria muito de manter 100% o core MK, é muito prático de usar. Mas chega certo ponto não vai, começa a dar problema e o suporte da MK te insulta falando que é você que está errado.

Eu mesmo não reporto erro mais MK porque cansei, simplesmente abandonamos o que começa a dar problemas e ponto final. 

Ja modificamos algumas coisas na borda, e agora vou partir para a parte interna, os concentradores de acesso, bem provável que será um Juniper da linha MX.


Enquanto MK tratar o mercado dessa forma, com esse amadorismo, nunca o certificado 'rosa' vai valer alguma coisa. Essa é a diferença.

----------


## oracl3

> Sabe qual a diferença @*oracl3* ?? Avaya, Juniper, Cisco, Edge Core, Ruckus, Harris (agora Aviat), enfim.. marcas tidas como "caras" ...
> 
> é o suporte !!
> 
> Erro e bug todos tem, o que acontece é que estas renomadas empresas dão o suporte necessário com urgência ou te informam a forma de contornar até sair um patch.
> 
> Mikrotik e o bugOS tem bug conhecido e eles não estão nem ai.. e te insultam, todos nervosinhos quando você cobra isso deles, lembre-se, você pagou pela licença, não é software gratuito.. eles tem por obrigação dar suporte e correções, mas isto não acontece. Lançaram a CCR na 'sangria desatada' e até hoje é puro bug, um hardware bem bom, que o software bugado não permite seu uso total... A UBNT foi mais esperta, pegou um sistema maduro (Vyatta agora VyOS) colocou suas modificações, inclusive CONTRATOU os desenvolvedores do Vyatta, para manterem o EdgeOS, a Edge Router Lite 3 que tenho para testes passou mais de 1 milhão de pacotes por segundo, enquanto a CCR chegou a travar o display LCD externo.. 
> 
> Eu gostaria muito de manter 100% o core MK, é muito prático de usar. Mas chega certo ponto não vai, começa a dar problema e o suporte da MK te insulta falando que é você que está errado.
> ...



Desculpa

Mais o foco do tópico é questão salarial.

----------


## pinhais

Pessoal nossa empresa colocou, aqui oferta de emprego, para alguem com conhecimento, em bd, linux, redes ubnt e mikrotik, mesmo sem certificados, apareceu alguns muitos conceituados, outros nem mandaram curriculum, acredito por medo. Salário de 2 mil reais, para atender a empresa e o grupo. Ofereceriamos formação e crescimento profissional, mas hoje.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Pessoal nossa empresa colocou, aqui oferta de emprego, para alguem com conhecimento, em bd, linux, redes ubnt e mikrotik, mesmo sem certificados, apareceu alguns muitos conceituados, outros nem mandaram curriculum, acredito por medo. Salário de 2 mil reais, para atender a empresa e o grupo. Ofereceriamos formação e crescimento profissional, mas hoje.


Tenho esse conhecimento, nível intermediário a avançado.
E sinceramente? por esse salario eu nem enviaria curriculum.
no minimo, teria que ser 3 mil pra cima

----------


## tcftelecom

Problema que o mercado esta sem profissional sem mão de obra qualificada,temos uma vaga dessa para três salários mais plano saudê e esta aberta a um bom tempo.

----------


## fmcjunior

Temos um problema, necessitados de mão de obra de um andar acima mas estamos no andar de baixo, em suma nossa estrutura requer melhoramento da nos mãos de obra, mas nossos recursos ainda são escassos.

desculpe ao pessoal que postou a vaga para bd, linux, MK e rede, po Severino faz tudo é bem mais caro nê, hoje seriam 4 caras um outra cada área de no mínimo 1200 reais de salário, por outro lado não sei a demanda, mas se é pra atender a empresa e o grupo, já viu o resultado, 2000 pra um cara desse si se for pra ele trabalhar um horário só.

----------


## pinhais

Como não apareceu, estamos capacitando todos os nosso funcionários, está sendo mais fácil. Como já estão em nosso quadro e se adequaram a empresa, geralmente os que vem trazem vícios, foram conselhos dados por outras empresa do ramo, preferem contratar um que não sabe nada ensinar dar formação do que pegar um formado, e com conhecimento.
E vamos não ser demagógicos pois os maiores fornecedores de empregos hoje são as micros e pequenas empresas, que representam mais de 70%, da oferta.
Geralmente nenhuma vai pagar mais de 2 mil reais. Acabamos abrindo vagas para jovens iniciantes, e sem experiênca.

----------


## Carlosaps

> Pura fantasia,
> 
> Já trabalhei em várias empresas e olha que foram muitas ao longo dos meus 10 anos na área de tecnologia da informação.
> 
> Para se ter uma ideia a ultima empresa que trabalhei, um data center muito conhecido no rio de janeiro, o salario de um operador de data center R$ 1.080,00, analista de suporte técnico linux R$ 1.200,00,
> 
> Salario esse sem os descontos de passagem e INSS. recebendo liquido 850,00 reais
> 
> Fazendo metas que nunca recebi um centavo por ter feito.
> ...


Assino embaixo tudo que você disse.
Essa mídia é muito sensacionalista.

----------


## Carlosaps

> Pessoal nossa empresa colocou, aqui oferta de emprego, para alguem com conhecimento, em bd, linux, redes ubnt e mikrotik, mesmo sem certificados, apareceu alguns muitos conceituados, outros nem mandaram curriculum, acredito por medo. Salário de 2 mil reais, para atender a empresa e o grupo. Ofereceriamos formação e crescimento profissional, mas hoje.


Não me leve a mau, mas 2 mil dá pro meu badeco tirar aqui só com formatação.

----------


## fmcjunior

Formar os próprios funcionários é um saída pra medias e pequenas, e quando falo de severino faz tudo e salario baixo é isso mesmo, formar os próprios funcionários leva tempo, e se vc somar o quanto vc pagou de treinamento + tempo de aprendizagem vai ver que não faz tanta diferença assim não, outra coisa, formar uma pessoa é só a metade do caminho entre 70% e 80% eu aprendi na pratica, o 30% sim foi cursos, até porque pra manjar de bd de verdade tem que fazer uma faculdade de banco de dados e isso leva 4 anos, pra manjar de linux de verdade mais 4 anos, em suma, os cursos que temos nos dá um norte, mas é os tempo de vida de nos mostra que o radio mobile tools e outros mais são muito bons mas fato que em alguns projetos ele da que não passa por causa da curvatura da terra, mas na pratica ta lá 25mb full, em suma nosso dilema é falta de grana, outro fator é que nosso mercado é uma criança, agora que começamos com BGP de 3 ou 4 anos pra cá, talvez tenha um ou outro mais antigo, ptt, transporte e etc, daqui mais 10 anos a historia vai ser diferente, e sim certificações mk e ubnt faram toda a diferença e sera tao viavél quanto cisco e etc, que hoje para o mercado de provedores cisco e etc não tem utilidade real, um equipamento ou outro, verdade é que nossa rede roda 98% toda mk, ubnt, intelbras, e se não fosse muito boa não seria 98%, e se engana quem acha que não tem problemas graves no suporte da cisco e etc.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Salário para um Ti em Pernambuco 1.900,00 no máximo, e olhe que o Ti tem que lavar passar e engomar, fazer tudo.

Já aqui as empresas tem medo de investir na área, medo do que possa acontecer com os dados da empresa, medo de investir e ver se vai dar certo ou não.

Eu estudei muito e demais, meu celular não para de tocar para resolver problemas e implantar serviços, mas mesmo assim com todo esse aprendizado não recebo o que eu realmente era para receber,um salário satisfatório.

Estou já virando garçom, porque eu tenho um cunhado que recebe muito mais que eu somente trabalhando como garçom.  :Eating:

----------


## pinhais

Nossa empresa não pode pagar 10 mil reais, mas 1500 podemos pagar. Funcionário, bate cartão ponto e tem todos direitos garantidos. se a empresa crescer o funcionário cresce junto, se a empresa não crescer o funcionário também faz parte desta derrota. Como um funcionário pode cobrar algo sendo que ele mesmo não traz benefícios a empresa, como dizem: o inferno ta cheio de gente com boas intenções. No meu ponto de vista funcionários tem que fazer alem do que lhe é atribuido, desta forma ele se diferencia dos demais. Empresas são tomé, so acreditando vendo na pratica. Por isto que eu gosto do programa aprendiz, do Roberto Justos, cheio de gente que se diz capacitadas, bla bla bla mas que fazem a diferença mesmo é alguns.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acho que em minas, é o estado em que o Crea pouco autua ou fazem vista grossa visto que são poucos os profissionais com ensino médio completo. Uma empresa precisa apresentar certificado de aptidão técnica, a qual precisa ter um engenheiro e técnico na formação de elétrica, eletrônica ou telecomunicações e para torres mecânica e civil além de ambiental conforme o caso. Neste ano sei de casos em que estão pegando "pesado", obrigando-os a desligar o equipamento na hora e desmontar a torre no prazo de uma semana.

----------


## buscadeconhecimento

Estava pensando em fazer curso MTCNA e outros... mas depois desse tópico até desanimei.

----------

